# Media Request: Interview partners for an article about momtrepreneurs



## Anastasia_A

Hi!
I am looking to interview women who arrived in their host country as trailing spouses but now are running their own business. Ideally I would like to talk to women who also have kids. It can be any kind of business as long as it was started from scratch.

Please forward this request to anyone you think would fit the bill. 

It will be a 20 minutes Skype interview. Deadline 30.06.2012

Please contact me here or email at swissmoscow at gmail dot com


----------

